# Hi i'm new!



## Third-Eye-Brown (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi, i'm new here. My name is Kelly, but I go by Kelz (i'm gangster, kinda).

Nice to meet everyone!

P.S. I love the Smiley faces here


----------



## Arnold (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Third-Eye-Brown* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## pitt (Apr 11, 2010)

Welcome kelz..


----------



## Third-Eye-Brown (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Pitt! and thank you.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 12, 2010)

Yo homez!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

best-regards

world-pharma.org


----------



## GFR (Apr 12, 2010)

Great ID, very sexy.

Welcome to MD brown eye.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2010)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Welcome to MD brown eye.



IM


----------



## GFR (Apr 12, 2010)

Robert said:


> IM


Sorry Rob, I zoned out. Please edit my post for me.


----------



## coolermaster1219 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Hi*

Welcome aboard Kelz,

Its a great site with good peeps.


----------



## Third-Eye-Brown (Apr 17, 2010)

I feel very welcomed with everybody being so nice and warm <3


----------



## adrenaline (Apr 17, 2010)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## Third-Eye-Brown (Apr 18, 2010)

Sweet avy adrenaline


----------



## Ursaint (Apr 18, 2010)

Whats going on, I'm one of the new guys on campus here. I'm in the military stationed over in Italy. Fooled around a bit in the gym, I'm trying to get serious and educate myself on how to do it right. I'm 5'10 205 pounds, I need a good diet plan to stick to and a work out plan. Im trying to bulk up a little ( i have the chest size i want) and get cut up. Looking for information on some good sup's to take. Thanks for taking the time to read this.

*Rather be judged by twelve than carried by six*
"gimmie some! pt! its good for you! its good for me...."


----------



## Third-Eye-Brown (Apr 18, 2010)

Supp's are good if you don't wanna grow.. Try Gears instead


----------



## ceazur (Apr 18, 2010)

Ursaint said:


> Whats going on, I'm one of the new guys on campus here. I'm in the military stationed over in Italy. Fooled around a bit in the gym, I'm trying to get serious and educate myself on how to do it right. I'm 5'10 205 pounds, I need a good diet plan to stick to and a work out plan. Im trying to bulk up a little ( i have the chest size i want) and get cut up. Looking for information on some good sup's to take. Thanks for taking the time to read this.
> 
> *Rather be judged by twelve than carried by six*
> "gimmie some! pt! its good for you! its good for me...."



lol, i like you, very conservative, use her post for your intro


----------



## pitt (May 7, 2010)

Third-Eye-Brown said:


> Hi Pitt! and thank you.





no problem   T.E.B..


----------



## lttlone (Jun 17, 2010)

Welcome! lots of info here!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2010)

Third-Eye-Brown said:


> Supp's are good if you don't wanna grow.. Try Gears instead


 
WERD!


----------

